
Startups Need to Fire More Customers (email Req'd) - pschulz
http://go.theinformation.com/474303
======
r2dnb
I am so sad after reading this article, this confirms an essay I shared on HN
last year :

[http://read.reddy.today/read/5/new-entrepreneurs-are-no-
long...](http://read.reddy.today/read/5/new-entrepreneurs-are-no-longer-wise)

It looks like the startup community is discovering how to start a profitable
business.

>This means startups need to do things like setting a strategy to select the
best customers out of the pie, and serving them with better products.

>If possible, it is always better to set up a company or service so that the
wrong customers never come in the front door in the first place.

Really, I find this article sad and laughable. It's like Silicon Valley is
discovering fire.

This unspecified strategy used to be called marketing in ancient times...

>When a bad customer makes it into your system, eat the cost and rip off the
bandaid.

I'd be very concerned if I created a business system in which there was a
possibility for me to lose money with a customer. That's where the issue is,
this concept of firing customers is just fun.

First time I write a negative comment but the state of tech entrepreneurship
is just so disappointing. Most young people really have no clue on what they
are doing.

